# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  an Online Calculator to Determine Pricing for 3D Printing Services

## MakerOS_Carlos

3D Printing Pricing Calculator This online calculator will tell you exactly how much you should price for 3D printing services. It accounts for everything a 3D Printing business should consider when pricing, including rent, human time, machine time, and more, to get a real baseline number for how much to price and, more importantly, how much to profit. This calculator was developed from years of experience in the industry. We’ve worked with dozens of 3D printing companies and have quoted hundreds of projects. We took a very holistic approach in developing the calculator, which we elaborate on in our most recent on-demand webinar, “How to Optimally Price For Your 3D Printing Service Bureau in 2020.”

----------


## Tempus 3D Printing

Thank you for sharing the article about the 3D printing calculator. When we started our 3D printing business this tool would have been a valuable tool to figure out our break-even. We have been in business for a few years now and as we expand our services we will explore this further! We currently specialize in 3D printing industrial plastics with HP Multi Jet Fusion, you can check out our online store at www.tempus3d.com.

----------


## curious aardvark

All of those things are already calculated by the slicer. 
This would seem to be a way to collect stl files on the sly.

----------

